# Kâsım Paşa b. Abdulhay, Güzelce



## cherine

Merhaba,

I'm working on a French text concerning 16th century Istanbul, and there are a few Turkish words left untranslated in that text.  I would like to ask for help. 

The word comes at the end of the name of an Ottoman dignitary: Kâsım Paşa b. Abdulhay, Güzelce. When I looked up güzelce in the dictionary, I found "beautifully, nicely, fairly...etc", which don't seem to fit at all.


Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## Rallino

In the Ottoman Era, people often had adjectives before their names. It was sort of like the counterpart of today's surname. In this case, according to the Wikipedia, the Vizier was called _Güzelce Kâsım Paşa._ It's his name, basically.


----------



## cherine

Thank you! So I just transliterate it? There's another person (un grand vizir) with cerrâh after his name, (same as Arabic, and means surgeon), so I doubted that this güzelce had a meaning too.

And thanks for the Wiki link.


----------



## Rallino

> So I just transliterate it?


That's what I would do.  And the Ottoman spelling is: گوزلجه


----------



## cherine

Thanks! I wouldn't have imagined it is written like that.


----------



## Rallino

Sorry, I had a typo there. I forgot the letter _waw_. Edited my post.


----------



## cherine

Ah, ok. I was just thinking that whoever saw the Arabic spelling would not necessarily guess the "u" part.

By the way, do you think that (b.) part in his name refer to "bin/ibn"? I found it strange in a Turkish name.


----------

